# Breathable, moisture wicking, long sleeve camo top?



## flyfisher1 (Feb 2, 2014)

I've been searching but can't seem to find exactly what I'm looking for...

I'm looking for a long sleeve camo top for those early season deer bow hunts/late season turkey hunts in Middle GA when it's 80+ degrees out.  Something that is light weight, breathable, moisture wicking (not cotton), etc. and isn't going to break the bank ( < $50), preferably in Realtree AP or similar.  Any recommendations?  Thanks in advance.


----------



## ButcherTony (Feb 2, 2014)

http://www.basspro.com/RedHead-Enduraskin-AllSeason-Shirts-for-Men-Long-Sleeve/product/10206727/


----------



## 4togo (Feb 2, 2014)

It may cost you more than $50 but first lite may have what you are looking for.  I have been very impressed with the quality of their products.


----------



## flyfisher1 (Feb 2, 2014)

ButcherTony said:


> http://www.basspro.com/RedHead-Enduraskin-AllSeason-Shirts-for-Men-Long-Sleeve/product/10206727/



Thanks for the recommendation, I noticed they have a 'relaxed' version.  Is the regular version pretty tight to the skin?  I don't get out to Bass Pro very often since it's so far away otherwise I'd go try it on.


----------



## ButcherTony (Feb 2, 2014)

flyfisher1 said:


> Thanks for the recommendation, I noticed they have a 'relaxed' version.  Is the regular version pretty tight to the skin?  I don't get out to Bass Pro very often since it's so far away otherwise I'd go try it on.



yea the regular is tight.
this is the first one ive tried and I like it,got it with my gift card online.


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Feb 2, 2014)

Look for a mesh shirt long sleeve T shirt.....
Mine came from Cabelas....


----------



## Goat (Mar 8, 2014)

Look at Core 4 Element or First Lite. They are over 50 but worth it.


----------



## JHannah92 (Apr 2, 2014)

This is what I wear and I love it. They have a t-shirt version also.
http://www.basspro.com/RedHead-Stalker-Lite-II-Camo-Shirts-for-Men-Long-Sleeve/product/10200338/


----------



## T-N-T (Apr 11, 2014)

I have a redhead shirt.  And I have an Under Armor (heat gear)  I like em both.  I wear the Under Armor more though.  I just like the feel of the shirt more.  I got it a size bigger for the "snug fit" factor.  Worth the money any day.


----------



## bronco611 (May 11, 2014)

as for myself and the guys I hunt with, that SHIRT in the pictures does not come with the correct LET OUT CAPABILITIES !!!! that all of the hunters I know would need around the mid section.


----------

